# Anyone have Weilerstein's Bach cello suites?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

The samples sound very good.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Itullian said:


> The samples sound very good.


Heard her perform them. Not impressed. Loved hearing her Dvorak concerto though.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> Heard her perform them. Not impressed. Loved hearing her Dvorak concerto though.


I heard her Bach suites live, too - I think that the recording is substantially better.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I absolutely love them. Definitely a throwback to older performance style in the great expressive freedom but that's what I think needs to happen with this music. Even if she doesn't quite occupy the top tier of my preferences I think she is more than worthy of standing alongside the greats.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I only heard Suite No. 1. I thought it was ok, but really didn't do much for me.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

wkasimer said:


> I heard her Bach suites live, too - I think that the recording is substantially better.


It may have been a disadvantage to hear the whole cycle at once. One suite performed in her more romantic style might be an intriguing change of pace. Six in a row - not so much.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

I own her set and intend to keep it, but I am generally not that keen on her neo-retro style.


----------

